# Problema con sensor de luz LDR



## Probe (Mar 17, 2008)

Hola. Estoy diseñando un sensor de luz con temporizadores LM555. La idea es diseñar un interruptor dia/noche para una bombilla. El problema es que cuando se enciende la bombilla esta retroalimenta al LDR y se apaga. Básicamente lo que tengo es una luz intermitente. Alguna idea de como evitar esto?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 17, 2008)

No poner el LDR tan cerca de la lampara y usar una pantalla.


----------



## zermecatronik (Mar 28, 2008)

quisas si cambias la resistencia ldr por un phototransistor del modelo PT1302B/C2 este funcione adecuadamente, ya que este solo reaciona con la luz del sol, y es inmune a la luz de cualquier otra lampara.
se emplea tambien como emizor para diodos led infrarrojos.
saludos!


----------



## pepechip (Mar 28, 2008)

zermecatronik dijo:
			
		

> quisas si cambias la resistencia ldr por un phototransistor del modelo PT1302B/C2 este funcione adecuadamente, ya que este solo reaciona con la luz del sol, y es inmune a la luz de cualquier otra lampara.
> se emplea tambien como emizor para diodos led infrarrojos.
> saludos!


¿desconocia que un mismo componente pudiese servir como emisor de infrarrojos y como receptor?


----------



## electron (Abr 3, 2008)

coloca el ldr en un lugar diferente a donde está la lámpara, finalmente lo que activara/desactivará la carga será la luz ambiente, para nada debe estar cerca a la fuente de luz.


----------

